# Installing Plasma tv on brick fireplace



## LSUinFL

HI! New to this whole forum thing. I'm hoping I can get some information about installing my new 42" Plasma tv onto my brick fireplace. It weights ~80lbs. I have an Omnimount U3-T mount. I'm unsure if I should mount into the mortar or bricks. I think for future aesthetics, the mortar would be easier to cover up; but, I don't want my investment to fall. I am at a loss. Any information is appreciated. Installation prices quoted range between $350-$600!


----------



## ktkelly

You can do it yourself using several Tapcons (at least 8). 

Use the longer 3" versions, screwed into the mortar.



Or you can use a custom installation company and let them have the responsibility if the thing falls off the wall....


----------



## LSUinFL

*Thanks*

Thank you for your answer! Is there any reason the mortar is better than the bricks? I'm just curious.


----------



## renfrey

Hiya!

The mortar will hold the tapcons better. Many bricks are hollow or have pockets in them.

Enjoy the plasma! and make sure your mantel sticks out enough to block the heat (doesn't have to be very far out at all).

renfrey.


----------



## LSUinFL

Thank you. The mantle is about 6" in depth...should be ok...I hope. We've never used the fireplace in Orlando; and, can't imagine I will be using it a lot in the future either.


I like this forum/thread business. People helping people.

Thanks so much for all input received/to come!


----------



## LSUinFL

*Found this info*

"I would not use tapcon's in brick, particularly old mortar. Definitely go with the expanding sleeves?"

Numerous people have recommended tapcons through the mortar; but, I found the above posted on another thread.

My bricks are only 31 years old. They are not the "true" fireplace. There is a metal flue that runs behind the bricks and out the roof.


----------



## renfrey

It is a good idea to check the age/state of the bricks and mortar. Also the bricks themselves.....are they just shaved brick or full bricks (make sure you have enough depth)? If you saw the construction of them, try to remember if they were anchored or not.

Expandable sleeves are good as well, but if your mortar or bricks are weak, then the more the sleeve expands, the more you risk cracking the brick.

You can also get chemical anchors. Basically they are simple anchors with a cement glue that you put in the drilled hole before you place the anchor. That option is pricey, and may be difficult to get if you are not a contractor. I beleive that we use Hilti at my work. We use them to attach microwave antennas to the sides of buildings.

Attaching to brick is going to be difficult because there are so may variables. Not impossible though.

I also wouldn't use an extendable plasma mount for a 42" attached to fireplace brick.....unless you could securely anchor from behind the bricks.


----------



## LSUinFL

Renfrey,

Great advice. These are regular bricks and mortar....put in before they new about this fake stuff. I'm going to go for it. The guy that wants to charge big bucks didn't look that much more capable than me. I'm doing it tomorrow. Hell, I think I've hung heavier pictures!

At some point, someone did hang something on the fireplace. There are 2 Tapcons in the mortar that aren't going anywhere!

Thanks for all of the advice.

The mount is only a tilt mount.


----------



## renfrey

That's some heavy pictures! 

Out of curiousity, how are you intending on running your wiring?


----------



## LSUinFL

The wires seem to be a bigger issue to everyone but me. Everyone knows there is no "magical" tv; so, I'm not that concerned. There is an electrical outlet just above the mantel. I'll plug the tv into it. The only other piece I'll have is the HD receiver from my satellite provider. I'll put the receiver on the mantle and and plug it into the outlet too. This tv is going in the formal living room. We don't use it often (at least not currently). Surround sound is going into the family. No bricks in there...and no time soon either!

It shouldn't look trashy as there aren't that many wires when you only have a tv and a receiver. The wires will only have to travel a few inches below the tv.


----------



## LSUinFL

Installed! Was not hard at all! Used 6 Tapcons through the mortar. The bracket is actually spaced to drill through the mortar!

Looks wonderful.

I would attach a picture; but, I don't know how to do that on this thread.


----------



## renfrey

Good Stuff!

sorry...can't help too much with the picture thing...too bad


----------

